# V-Plow on Lifted f-250



## warpedghost (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi. I've never owned a truck before and I just purchased a house that has about 1mile of dirt road that needs to be plowed. I have read different opinions on lifted trucks with plows. I'm about to purchase a truck that has a lift on it. Is it possible to put a v-plow on this truck? Any and all advice welcome.

2008 FORD F250SD LARIAT CREW 4X4 DIESEL








Does this mean the lift is 20 inches? Please excuse my ignorance if I'm way off.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

No, looks like a 2-4" lift.


But, wow......3 blocks in the rear?
Personally I would swap them out for a larger single block.


Any way you can find out what brand of suspension it is and the height?


----------



## warpedghost (Dec 14, 2008)

they dont have the suspension type listed. if i purchase it would it be worth it to switch the 3 blocks for 1 large one? also, is this truck ok for a v-plow?


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes get the block, I see you live in Maine, If you are pushing a lot of snow you are going to be better with a stock suspension. A v blade will cause a lifted sus to sag a lot. The coil springs will also wear out in a year or 2 of plowing. That is one nice looking truck. but for plowing I would stick with a stock sus.


----------



## warpedghost (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks. im guessing it has the stock suspension because it doesnt mention anything about a new suspension. i wont be plowing that much. im sharing the one road with a neighbor so i will probably only plow maybe 7 or 8 times total for the year.


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

I am guessing the rear is stock ( the reason for the blocks) the front has new springs, and the whole truck has new shocks, I would want them to fix the rear correctly. I would also ck the brake hoses to make sure them arent tight from the lift, Make sure it drives strait and turns ok. If all that is good enjoy the truck. It is nice looking. Im sure it will give you years of great svc.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

The front either has new coils or just spacers.

You'd prefer spacers with the stock springs if you have an choice.


If the lift was properly done (which the rear blocks leads me to suspect that it may not be) it should handle fine. If it wasn't the caster is probably a bit too negative and it may handle poorly. That's easy to fix though.



And make sure the truck has the snow plow package from Ford.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

Those lift blocks look very hack. Sweet truck otherwise.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I would et a truck that is completely stock (suspension wise) and then put your V-Blade on it. The truck you are looking at has been lifted in a very poor fashion.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

i like that truck dude, even tho apparently the lift is poorly done....but how hard would it be to redo the lift? surely that truck would be great for a plow, i mean the things a beast. The ford dealership by my house has an 09 F250 xl super crew or something like that with a boss V plow on it....i might buy it


----------



## warpedghost (Dec 14, 2008)

cool, thanks for the advice guys. ill go ahead and get that truck and remove the lift so i can put a plow on it.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

warpedghost;676524 said:


> cool, thanks for the advice guys. ill go ahead and get that truck and remove the lift so i can put a plow on it.


Well said. Buy the truck, ditch the lift, plow a lot of snow!

payup


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

That's a brand new truck at a dealer and that's the lift in the rear?!!!!!!! Jesus. That's horrifying.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Tell the dealer you'll only buy it if he removes the lift kit and restores it to stock, including shocks!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

F250 Boss v;677367 said:


> Tell the dealer you'll only buy it if he removes the lift kit and restores it to stock, including shocks!


Couldn't agree more.:salute:


----------

